
$25 Raspberry Pi Model A now for sale in Europe - revorad
http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/3215/
======
jws
Compared to the model B: 70% of the price, 0 ethernet, 1 usb†, 256M RAM, same
CPU, 1/3 of the power draw, a little thinner.

␄

† Not as much of a cut as it sounds. The 2 on the model B can't supply more
than 100ma, so unless you needed exactly two ports with low power on each, you
needed a powered hub anyway.

~~~
koralatov

      > Compared to the model B: 70% of the price, 0 ethernet, 1 usb†,
      > 256M RAM, same CPU, 1/3 of the power draw, a little thinner.
    

I didn't realise that the Model A's power-use was a third of the Model B.
While that might not make a huge difference for most people, it'll be a
definite benefit to those using them in `always on' situations where
connectivity isn't so important.

I'm a little surprised that an addition 256MB of RAM, another USB port, and an
ethernet port can triple the power use though...

~~~
beagle3
> I'm a little surprised that an addition 256MB of RAM, another USB port, and
> an ethernet port can triple the power use though...

That's because you're used to desktops, where Intel/AMD CPUs and screens take
the vast majority of power.

But the RasPi has no screen, and the CPU is a small, slow ARM. It's not
surprising that it takes so little power compared to peripherals.

Of note, there are low frequency (kilohz to low mhz range) 32-bit arms that
can runs for months to years on an AA battery; They're starting to become the
microcontroller of choice.

------
slacka
While I'm sure it's fine for some simple applications, I found the 512 model
far more useful. They should have waited to release it until they could get
the cost down with 512MB of RAM.

Having used both the 256 and 512 Model B, I found that no amount of tweaking
could make the 256 model run a web browser acceptably on a Linux desktop.
Modern Linux desktops and browsers have gotten too bloated. LXDE starts to
thrash with a few heavy pages, while KDE and gnome desktops are just downright
unable. The 512 model runs the heavyweight desktops just fine.

~~~
Joeboy
There are lots of applications that don't involve the Linux desktop or a web
browser though.

------
IgorPartola
There is also a Chinese version of model B happening:
<http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/3195>

~~~
johansch
"we have granted Egoman Technology Corp a licence to produce and distribute
Pis in China and Taiwan".

If this truly is a charity, why not go the Arduino route and allow anyone to
use the design (but not the trademark)?

------
dolphins
It's too bad people have had a hard time getting these, they look really cool
and I love the project's idea. Really looking forward to getting one myself.

~~~
IgorPartola
The Model B is widely available now, at least in the US. Check Newark's RPi
product page [1], and click on "Check more stock". The next ship date is Feb.
11th. Not, that's not next day, but every time you buy one of these, the RPi
foundation can make more of them, making future availability even better.

[1] [http://www.newark.com/raspberry-pi/raspbrry-
modb-512m/model-...](http://www.newark.com/raspberry-pi/raspbrry-
modb-512m/model-b-assembled-board-only/dp/43W5302)

